# Fuel Cap Bolts Replace How to



## aid (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi 
New member - question
I found the J55TTC "How to replace the fuel cap bolts - PS great How To:

where can a get the relacement bolts? Audi Deal?
and what is the best way to clean the black plastic up on the inside the the fuel cap its gone gray :?

Adrian
Audi TT Owner Club Member!!!! 01816


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

I think there were some "issues" with the quality of the finish to the replacement bolts, not sure if its been sorted now. Someone on here was doing a deal but I cant recall who. Try a quick search in the MK1 forum.

As to the plastic I would *not* use a "back to black" product just in case its got some silicone in it, dont think it mixes well with petrol/engines but I could be wrong. To be on the safe side I'd just use some WD40 on a rag.

Stu.

Edit - I think it was WAS on here that supplied the bolts try PMing him or anyone who has done the MOD.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I can supply you a set of anodised black fuel cap bolt covers for £10 all in, pics below to show before and after.

I have had mine on my car for over 6 months now and they still look as good as the day I put them on 



















pm me if you are interested.

Charlie


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

charlie, are those caps just a case of sticking them ontop of the original bolts?

i have black bolts but i fear in time they may become less black :x


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

JNmercury00 said:


> charlie, are those caps just a case of sticking them ontop of the original bolts?
> 
> i have black bolts but i fear in time they may become less black :x


Yes mate, they come with a rubber ring to create a seal and push in, personally I used a tiny blob of blu-tac instead and having had them in for about 6 months I have not lost any and I tested longevity by directing a jet wash straight at them for 60 seconds 

Charlie


----------

